# Devout Trekkies Bash New Star Trek Film



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

Full Report


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I believe this review was linked in the other thread for the Star Trek movie. It was posted here: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=2093691#post2093691


----------

